# Our First Goats



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey! Thought I’d share some photos of our first goats, Lucy and Noel. Appropriately named with Christmas names since they were obtained around the beginning of Advent.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're adorable! And what amazing photography skills! Congratulations


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Your girls are very beautiful!! And your pictures are outstanding!! 🤩 I also have a goat named Lucy and my younger sister's name is Noelle (just spelled different). 😄

What are the future plans for these girls? Just amazing pets? Or do you plan on breeding and milking them?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Congratulations on your new goats! Beautiful pictures! Looking forward to seeing photos as they grow up and hearing more about them. Goats are so much fun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful pictures of your goats & family!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Aww so cute


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

They're CUTE!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Your little goats are adorable, and your photos are gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I love your pictures. Lucy, Noel and the little girl are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe how adorable! Congrats on getting your first trouble makers…I mean goats! They’re awesome, your going to love all they’re quirky ways!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Congratulations! They are lovely, and so are your photography skills!!


----------



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> They're adorable! And what amazing photography skills! Congratulations


Oh thank you! We are smitten with them.


----------



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Your girls are very beautiful!! And your pictures are outstanding!! 🤩 I also have a goat named Lucy and my younger sister's name is Noelle (just spelled different). 😄
> 
> What are the future plans for these girls? Just amazing pets? Or do you plan on breeding and milking them?


You’re so kind. We plan to use them for milk. Unfortunately we cannot legally have more than 3 goats on our property, so it’ll be just them after we sell the babies as we want to add chickens and we will have met our legal limit. But, let’s be honest, they’re also amazing pets ahha


----------



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Awe how adorable! Congrats on getting your first trouble makers…I mean goats! They’re awesome, your going to love all they’re quirky ways!


We kept hearing how goofy they are and it wasn’t til after their first month adjusting here that their personalities really began to show. It’s been such a treat!


----------



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Congratulations on your new goats! Beautiful pictures! Looking forward to seeing photos as they grow up and hearing more about them. Goats are so much fun!


Thank you! Progression photos in the works. They’re already different looking than when these were taken. So much fluffier and a bit bigger.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on the new goatees they are very cute 🤩


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Those photos are awesome and so are the goats! I’m jealousyour goats are beautiful!!


----------



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Those photos are awesome and so are the goats! I’m jealousyour goats are beautiful!!


Awww! Haha thank you. They were the last two left to buy 😂


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

THATS AMAZING! 😍


----------

